# Videogegensprechanlage auf GMS



## philipp00 (20 April 2021)

Hallo zusammen 

Hat jemand erfahrung mit einer Videogegensprechanlage auf dem Gebäudeleitsystem?
Ich benötige einen Videogegensprechanlage die auf das Gebäudemanagementsytem integriert werden kann.
Ziel wäre sobald jemand klingelt das diese über ein Popup Fenster aufgeht.


----------



## Loenne (22 April 2021)

Hallo philipp00,



philipp00 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> 
> Hat jemand Erfahrung mit einer Videogegensprechanlage *auf dem *Gebäudeleitsystem?



*Auf welchem* Gebäudeleitsystem?
elasoft, Advancis, etc, ...?

Viele Grüße
Loenne


----------



## philipp00 (22 April 2021)

Sry es handelt sich dabei um ein Niagaraframework


----------



## Loenne (22 April 2021)

Ein Framework ist ja nur der "Rahmen" also die Grundlage, auf die eine Software aufgebaut ist. 
Also nochmal, welches Gebäudeleitsystem (Programm / Softwarepaket) meinst du?


----------



## philipp00 (26 April 2021)

Es handelt sich dabei um Emalytics. aber denke ich benötige einfach ein Produkt das einen Treiber auf Niagara hat.


----------

